# Looking to start my career



## imagineifucan@gmail.com (Oct 27, 2011)

I am a recent graduate of a medical billing and coding program. Graduated with a 4.0 GPA. I am still currently in school for medical administrative assistant, and at the moment I have a 4.0 GPA. I live in Greenville SC, but I am willing to relocate for the right position. I sit for my CPC exam Dec. 13, 2011. Resume available upon request.
Thanks,
Jade Lawless


----------

